# 220-702



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm taking my second A+ exam tomorrow at lunch. I think I'm going to pass.. that is, if I remember how to get to the exam center!

Wish me luck


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck, dont try and stress too much you will find there is a bit of overlap bettween the two exams.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Indeed, there is. When I took the 701 one... I was asked the same question, three times. In a row. But with different wording. 

It didn't help that it was the _one_ thing I couldn't, and still can't remember. .. wpa vs wep. weap2 is better because the A in it is before P and backwards, it is after P. That is how I remembered it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wpa 2 is better

Sometimes you will get the same question worded different that's the pitfall of having your exam take from a large pool of questions written by former compTIA A+ exam candidates.

In MIcrosft exams you will also get the same questions (sometimes) worded differently but there's a bit more detail for you to get your head around in the scenarios.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Though, some of the questions.. are strange. One on the 701 study guide I got from school, asked [_content removed_]...

The right answer.. made me facepalm because, sure, it could be right, but everyone who I've talked to, even seeing here, it is not the right answer.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

how did it word the hard drive question? remember ssd use flash technology whilst normal hard drives are platters and heads. It could have been worded that discounted anything use flash technology.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> how did it word the hard drive question? remember ssd use flash technology whilst normal hard drives are platters and heads. It could have been worded that discounted anything use flash technology.


The question was

[_content removed_]

Pray tell, what would _you_ think the answer to be? And what of the previous one?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

by reliable it probably means at storing data not how long they last so I would choose C


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Study guide shows B is the correct answer :\

What about this one?
[_content removed_]


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Then its wrong.

What date was this book published?

answer is A if its talking about old systems.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I find sometimes study guides give you the wrong answer. As would be the case there. [_content removed_].

I've found questions in study guides where the provided answer is definitively incorrect, even to the point where the answer they give may actually contradict the information provided for your learning in the same book. Editing, I guess. Usually you can contact the author and they'll correct in the next edition if there is one.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Many books have an errat website such as the Mike Meyers A+ books as when I did the 600 series there were a few errors in it.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

What study guide is this?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

The site has the website "actualtests.com".. Not sure of the date. I think it was revised the last time the 220-702 was


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

That is a braindump site:
Search


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Braindump?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Braindumps are intended to provide actual test questions, not just questions "like those" on the exam.

They take the pool of questions that exist and provide them to people. The questions are stolen from the testing organization. Use of a braindump site can invalidate your certification.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh.. I see. Though I have to admit, I pick up on things that are repeated in these questions rather then reading a chapter in a book.

Well, then if my certification is invalid, I'm going to be getting $200 back from my school, as they gave us these questions to study... to "memorize". >.<


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Not unheard of - some testing organizations just use those braindumps as their source and pretty much that's how they train you.

From CompTIA's Candidate Agreement-



> *4. CANDIDATE CONDUCT POLICY
> 
> *You will not participate in any cheating incident, breach of security, misconduct or any other behavior that could be considered a compromise of the integrity or confidentiality of any CompTIA certification examination or any CompTIA certification. Such behaviors will include, but are not limited to, the following:
> 
> ...


Not sure what the policy is on reporting them? Maybe somebody else can offer insight. I don't believe you knowingly used a braindump, and maybe if you can report it to CompTIA they wouldn't take action if they found out about it? I don't know.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great. Going to email my school, now. Do you think you could provide a link to that excerpt?
And.. I do doubt they would even have a way to find out _if_ I used a braindump. But now I'm pissed because I _have_ been using one!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Actual tests is a braindump site, they should not be giving you info that violates the NDA even if they have some wrong.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

CompTIA's candidate agreement is posted online, on their website and can be found here-

CompTIA Candidate Agreement


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you, epshatto. If I don't get an acceptable answer back from my school, I'm going to go ahead and see if I can find way to contact CompTIA


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Best of luck. Like I said I think you were duped. My hope would be if you voluntarily reported this to CompTIA, the object of their attention would be the organization you used and is out there putting people's IT certifications at risk, not you.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wkw427 said:


> Oh.. I see. Though I have to admit, I pick up on things that are repeated in these questions rather then reading a chapter in a book.


Of course... but you're studying the actual questions on the exam. It's no different than studying a test paper that someone steals from a professor's desk. In this case, the "professor" (CompTIA) views it as cheating.



wkw427 said:


> Well, then if my certification is invalid, I'm going to be getting $200 back from my school, as they gave us these questions to study... to "memorize". >.<


Epshatto's right... this sort of behavior happens far too often. The only way to get them to stop is to report them to CompTIA.

WKW, I'm going to remove the question content that you posted in your posts to keep you from getting into trouble with CompTIA. Better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Was it the tutor who gave you the 'study guide' or do the school promote it?

If the tutor is an IT pro or teacher he/she should have pointed out the questions in the book that are wrong.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

epshatto said:


> Best of luck. Like I said I think you were duped. My hope would be if you voluntarily reported this to CompTIA, the object of their attention would be the organization you used and is out there putting people's IT certifications at risk, not you.


Absolutely agree with this.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, remove them, thanks. I'll post back when I hear back from my school.

Just an FYI, the school is Kaplan Career Institute... Does anyone know if they've done anything shady? I for one, was under the clear impression that tuition would be $12k.. But turns out it was to be $30k >.<


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Was it the tutor who gave you the 'study guide' or do the school promote it?
> 
> If the tutor is an IT pro or teacher he/she should have pointed out the questions in the book that are wrong.


This is a valid point. If the teacher gave it to you, I would ask the school administration if they are aware of these practices going on under their roof. If they're aware of what braindumps are, they'll probably deny that they knew anything about it. Sadly, most schools are aware and simply turn a blind eye to it, so a note to CompTIA would still be necessary.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wkw427 said:


> Yes, remove them, thanks. I'll post back when I hear back from my school.
> 
> Just an FYI, the school is Kaplan Career Institute... Does anyone know if they've done anything shady? I for one, was under the clear impression that tuition would be $12k.. But turns out it was to be $30k >.<


That is... unfortunate. Particularly when Kaplan owns two _*legit*_ practice exam providers (both of which I used to work for).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought I had heard the Kaplan name before Mike. Were they the ones beggining with T who can't spell?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> I thought I had heard the Kaplan name before Mike. Were they the ones beggining with T who can't spell?


Kaplan purchased SelfTest in 1999. They acquired Transcender in early 2004. They currently operate both brands.

So the question I have is this: why doesn't KCI use legit practice exams created by one of Kaplan's own subsidiaries? I am guessing that you've got a rogue instructor or a rogue training center, because I seriously doubt that the parent company (Kaplan) would condone braindumps of any sort.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with Michael there. As far as I'm aware Kaplan is a completely legit organization so the problem is (probably) the teacher.

So I would go along with the suggestion of reporting the teacher to the administrator and probably also still to CompTIA. I doubt Kaplan would want it out there that they passively allowed the use of braindumps.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, my career adviser did not know what to say, which I kind of expected. She forwarded my concerns to both the instructor who is in charge of the test vouchers/study guides, and the head of the IT course..


Calling comptia right now..

--

Don't think I should have asked the school about this first.. Doesn't look good


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well. Not good. They said that actualtests is a violation of their policy, and not to use it. Great. Go me.

Plus, I can't cancel my exam because it is less then 24 hours away... So..

-I'm out an $80 voucher if I cancel
-I'm possibly out of my entire _certification_
-My blood pressure has spiked
-I've used illegal material to "study"

:4-sulk::4-zap:


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Was there no mention of them pursuing action against Kaplan? Any option for appeal on your part? Maybe you can reschedule for later when the 700-series exams are out so it's not the same series? In the meantime you could pursue a different cert. Did they tell you that you can't take the exam? I would want to clarify that.

Did you talk to just some customer service rep? Maybe there's a different avenue.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I talked to a rep, they wanted the school's info and they said they'd follow up on me.

Though, the mistake on my part.. I said I hadn't taken the exams yet. I don't know why I said that. I'm going to call them back when I get home.. If they say cancel my test.. I'd gladly pay out of pocket to take it later.. I just don't want my cert revoked. I'm all shaken up now.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think that was a mistake. Had you taken the test they might have revoked the certification. Can't revoke a certification you haven't obtained.

Since the next gen of the exams (700-series is current-gen, my typo) is coming out soon, this year I think, I believe it would be fair of them to bar you from taking the current ones and then just take the new series. That way you have to wait which is a bummer, but you can still get the certification.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I have taken one of the two exams.. Due to take the second at noon, tomorrow..


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I gave them a call back.. They said they'll let me know if I should take my test tomorrow or not. Lets hope I'm not FUBAR'd :'(


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Well geeze, they better get back to you soon.

Here's hoping for the best. Let us know how it all works out for you.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wkw427 said:


> Well. Not good. They said that actualtests is a violation of their policy, and not to use it. Great. Go me.
> 
> Plus, I can't cancel my exam because it is less then 24 hours away... So..
> 
> ...


Why would you cancel your exam? Just take it. You didn't know you were using braindumps. _It happens_. The important thing is that you now know that braindumps exist, so in the future, always be wary of study tools, particularly free ones.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, they called me, and said I'm fine, because I came forward about the braindump. They had me send the pdfs I got from school to the director of comptia.. or something. 

Anyway.. I still have my test tomato. To wikipedia!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wkw427 said:


> Well, they called me, and said I'm fine, because I came forward about the braindump. They had me send the pdfs I got from school to the director of comptia.. or something.
> 
> Anyway.. I still have my test tomato. To wikipedia!


Good news... and it was exactly what I was expecting would happen (assuming saner minds prevailed).  

Good luck tomorrow! Knock it out!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent news, glad they were reasonable as we'd hoped.

Let us know how the test went!


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

:jackson::jackson::jackson:
I passed 

My score was 814, passing was 700. Much better then the first exam, which I got 760 out of.. 700? or 670. I got more points then I had to this time.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nicely done sir, congrats.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Now I just need to figure out how to make an account on the comptia site to request my certificate.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wkw427 said:


> Thank you everyone. Now I just need to figure out how to make an account on the comptia site to request my certificate.


Unless they've changed something, you should receive your login credentials by e-mail and your certificate by snail mail. Anyone have more recent experience with their procedures?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

The printout I got said to go to their site, register if I haven't already done so, then request the printed cert.

Problem is, when I try to register, when I put in a valid password it says "password not set".

I'm thinking it is a proxy setting at work. I'll try it when I get home for sure


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

You have to be on this site -

https://www.certmetrics.com/comptia/public/firsttime.aspx

to create your account

You use the password you set there along with your Career ID to login to the site to manage your certifications.

Your actual paper certifications will be mailed in a packet to you. You'll get a paper cert and a card you can carry in your wallet. I do believe you have to request that if it's your first one? I seem to remember doing that for the A+ but I don't think I did for Network+. You can download/print copies of your A+ certification from the website, or also find little graphics that you can use, like on a Facebook profile or something.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Indeed, thats the page I'm using. Once I fill in the info, I get the error
The password was not set. Please verify that you have entered your information correctly. 

I'll just try when I get home later


----------

